# American Flag?



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Doing a cake for the 4th of July and was wanting to make an American Flag to drape down one side of the cake but I am not sure if I should use fondant or pulled sugar. Due to the moisture issues I have about ruled out pulled sugar but I am also concerned about the fondant due too its awful taste. Anything else that would work.

Rgds Cakerookie....


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I would love a few good-tasting fondant recipes myself. I'm sure they're out there and I've read a few. My issue is the vegetable shortening, which I refuse to use and that cannot be substituted with butter in this case. I've heard that marshmallow fondant has quite a good taste, but have never tried it. The fondant (sugarpaste icing) in South Africa was yummy, but I haven't been able to scare up a recipe yet. I've seen various recipes using extracts to flavor the fondant. Can't imagine covering a cake with something that doesn't taste good.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Marshmallow Fondant to me is a pain in the tail feathers and I absolutely will not try my hand at it agian to me its just not worth the trouble.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I think you may have saved me a whole lot of trouble too... not that I was fond of the marshmallow idea anyway.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

What about a thin marzipan cover with the appropriately colored icing over it?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Massa ticino or marzipan would both work very nicely.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Marzipan gets hard to quick and I don't know what that other stuff is. Can I make it? 

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey CR,

I don’t know if you would be interested in this ( because this is a pretty simple cake to make) but I have a recipe for a flag cake that is made with a sheet cake covered with a cream, type frosting and decorated with fresh blueberries and strawberries. It makes for a great light and fruity desert for the summer. If you’re at all interested I will copy the recipe and send it to you.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Kellybean that would be great.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Lots of people like the taste of fondant, but I suppose it depends what kind you are using. Mine doesn't contain any shortening, and it's pretty neutral. If someone doesn't like the taste, it can be peeled off. The berry idea sounds good too, though.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Have you thought of using modeling chocolate, also known as plastic chocolate? You can use it just like rolled fondant.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Erik, but to aggravating. My chocolate skills lack a lot to be desired. 

Rgds Cakerookie.

Can you color this stuff? Might be worth a shot if you can. Got a recipe?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Care to share the recipe? pretty please


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi CR,

This the cake that I was telling you about. I tried to copy the picture of the cake for you but I am pretty well computer illiterate and couldn't figure it out. Maybe my hubby can do it for me tonight when he gets home Hope that you are having a great Friday and I hope that you like the recipe.:bounce: 

Fourth-of-July Flag Cake
Here's a great-looking, great-tasting way to say hooray for the red, white, and blue.

O 30 minutes preparation, 35-40 lii minutes baking
Makes 16 servings
2%cups all-purpose flour
1tablespoon baking powder
1Ateaspoon salt
%cup (1 stick) butter, softened
1%cups granulated sugar
2large eggs
1teaspoon vanilla extract
1%cups milk
Frosting and Garnish
1% cups chilled heavy cream
2 tablespoons confectioners'
sugar
1A pint fresh blueberries 1 pint fresh strawberries, sliced

1 Preheat oven to 350° F. Grease a 13 x 9-inch baking pan. Dust with flour; tap out excess.
2 Mix together flour, baking powder, and salt.
3 Beat together butter and sugar at medium speed until light and fluffy. Add eggs, 1 at a time, beating well after each addition. Beat in vanilla.
4 At low speed, alternately beat flour mixture and milk into butter mixture. Spread batter in prepared pan. Smooth surface.
5 Bake cake until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, 35 to 40 minutes. Transfer pan to a wire rack to

cool for 10 minutes. Turn cake out onto rack to cool completely.
6 To prepare frosting, beat together cream and confectioners' sugar at high speed until soft peaks form.
7 Spoon % cup of whipped cream into a pastry bag fitted with a small star tip.
8 Spread remaining whipped cream over top and sides of cake. Arrange blueberries in a rectangle in upper left-hand corner of cake. Arrange strawberries in 7 rows lengthwise across cake.
9 Pipe reserved whipped cream into stars between blueberries. Chill until ready to serve.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Kellybean I appreciate the recipe and now that I have it be a good time to practice 1 or 2 before I make the one that counts.Agian thanks.

Best Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

FreeRider,
Here ya go:

2 lb 10x sugar
1T gelatin
1/4 cup water
1.5T glycerine
1/2 cup corn syrup

Put sugar in mixing bowl. Bloom gelatin in water. Melt, and add to warmed glycerine. Pour into bowl with hook attachment. Beat until fully incorporated. Flavor as desired.


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

I prefer the Marshmallow Fondant over regular fondant for the workability of it. I made the flag for this cake from Marshmallow Fondant.

http://www.artisticsugarworks.com/html/etc.html

It's just rolled to size and then trimmed to neaten the edges and make them straight. The stripes and blue are airbrushed on and the stars are just cut out MMF.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice cake Cakescraps. I got down on MMF when I tried another recipe from another site. One thing I have learned over the past year is not to take for granted that these things are going to work everytime. Case in point, I tried a cookie recipe from another site as well. The recipe called for vanilla extract to be added but it was there twice, once in the whites then agian after mixing. Wrong answer.The vanilla extract should have been added after the whites were whipped to a stiff peak not before. So the whites never came to a stiff peak and the recipe flopped.So now I have gotten to the point where I read and re-read these things checking for typos that could spell doom. And momoreg I will try your recipe.Looks simple and to the point thanks for posting it.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Wish I could get excited over fondant especially MMF but to me its just one big headache that I can do with out just wish there was something else.Guess I am going to have to break down and try my hand at choclate dread that.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------

